# Mod Explosion At A Vape Meet



## RATZ

_*Wasn't sure where to stick this so I'll file it under general.*_

_*Copy pasted directly From the Vape community on G+ :-*_

Michael Vapors originally shared to Wick Wire & Power (Discussion):

SAFETY FIRST!
Looks like some fool *modified his Mutant clone and it got locked ON.*

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...e_blast_cloud_comp_participant_pipebombs_mod/

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/general-vaping-discussion/594756-explosion-vape-blast-4.html

I'm not posting this to put negativity towards vaping. I'm posting this towards *safety awareness*. Today at [HASHTAG]#vapeblast[/HASHTAG] someone had a battery malfunction and endangered a crowd of people. I was in the second round of the cloud comp, and after walking off the stage I had walked over to talk to my stores owner.
Before seeing him I heard a loud hiss, and I turned and saw someone frantically holding their mod as smoke came out. I turned my back and then heard the loudest sound I've heard. I was about five feet away and I literally felt a shockwave to my body. It caused a massive ruckus and turned into a photo frenzy. It also cancelled the cloud contest and caused many attendees to leave the event.
From what I gathered, the person had a modified switch on a mutant clone. The mod does not have a locking switch so keep that in mind. The explosions created three holes in the ceiling and made a large dent in the concrete floor.

BUILD SAFE AND LOCK YOUR MODS, IF ITS RECESSED, KEEP IN MY WHATS IN YOUR POCKETS. IF YOUR BATTERY VENTS, DONT THROW IT INTO A CROWD OF PEOPLE.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Nooby

Heavy days... You get stupid, and then you get stupid. Seriously

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RATZ

Yeah.

From what I have read so far, the device fired in his pocket and he couldn't kill it so he panicked, threw it on the floor and ran. Apparently P Basardo was there and took a ton of pics so we can expect a long rant within the next few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ

File under dumbass:



Skip to 22 minutes when it spews hot acid all over the walls.
0.04 ohms

I'm not trying to bash the cloud chasers here. Just would like to highlight some of the risks for those who might ignore all the safety warnings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

RATZ said:


> File under dumbass:
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 22 minutes when it spews hot acid all over the walls.
> 0.04 ohms
> 
> I'm not trying to bash the cloud chasers here. Just would like to highlight some of the risks for those who might ignore all the safety warnings.




Definitely from the shallow end of the gene pool.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## RATZ

@Alex 
They may be related...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Lol, just had to post this comment from Vaping_Arsehole on the reddit thread, lol:

_Uhg. Pretty soon neckbeards will be showing up to these events with battery packs on their back looking like a Ghostbuster._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hands

wow glad no one was injured. as for the guy in the video, he should stick to the family business of sewage siphoning. he should worry less about the walls and more about himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Stupid people should not breed!

Watched the video on battery explosion posted above. Just for clarity, did that happen because his resistance was too low or was it the voltage that was cranked up with it as a combination?


----------



## RATZ

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Stupid people should not breed!
> 
> Watched the video on battery explosion posted above. Just for clarity, did that happen because his resistance was too low or was it the voltage that was cranked up with it as a combination?


 
It's a mechanical mod, so you can't regulate voltage. the problem is wattage. 1 watt = 1 joule /sec . assuming freshly charged battery is 4.2 volts:-




This silly ....... won't be alive for too long. if you sit through the video he kills a few batteries before the last one which suffers from what is known as a catastrophic failure. The first clue is that the mod is so hot he can't hold it with his bare hands..

On a positive note; this does speak well of battery safety if they can handle failing in this way. Maybe we should encourage him to do some 'real world testing'

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Thanks for that. Don't own a mech so wasn't aware. 
The calculator makes it a bit clearer.


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

RATZ said:


> It's a mechanical mod, so the only way to regulate the voltage is by the resistance of the coil. the problem is wattage. 1 watt = 1 joule /sec . assuming freshly charged battery is 4.2 volts:-
> View attachment 10033
> 
> 
> 
> This silly ....... won't be alive for too long. if you sit through the video he kills a few batteries before the last one which suffers from what is known as a catastrophic failure. The first clue is that the mod is so hot he can't hold it with his bare hands..
> 
> On a positive note; this does speak well of battery safety if they can handle failing in this way. Maybe we should encourage him to do some 'real world testing'


 
What dumba$$ keeps vaping when he has to use a towel to be able to keep using his mod from overheating? He had plenty of warning and yet he just kept on going, what a douche

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RATZ

So please do your homework. I do not own a mech yet, but plan to just because some are damn sexy. I do however have a good understanding of electronics and know very well that 1.0Ω is not a lot of resistance. below this you are basically creating a short and should carry a burn kit.

There are a lot of good minds on this forum with plenty of experience and local knowledge between them. Ask questions, read, go to vape meets, Pm them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

RATZ said:


> So please do your homework. I do not own a mech yet, but plan to just because some are damn sexy. I do however have a good understanding of electronics and know very well that 1.0Ω is not a lot of resistance. below this you are basically creating a short and should carry a burn kit.
> 
> There are a lot of good minds on this forum with plenty of experience and local knowledge between them. Ask questions, read, go to vape meets, Pm them.


Ooh, with that statement of 1.0Ω you have cut out a good percentage of the vapers on this forum, myself included. Or did you mean 0.1Ω?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Ooh, with that statement of 1.0Ω you have cut out a good percentage of the vapers on this forum, myself included. Or did you mean 0.1Ω?


 0.1 is a bit hairy. I've been to scared to drop under 0.2 still hovering at the low 0.3's. I wacked a 0.8 in the atomic to normalize myself again. 

But yeah 1ohm is only 17w it starts getting interesting at 0.6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

.6 and .7 @ 35w all day long! 
NOM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

.4 duals on the Atomic is my fav

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

a unique or novel device the"Towel Mod"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RATZ

Andre said:


> Ooh, with that statement of 1.0Ω you have cut out a good percentage of the vapers on this forum, myself included. Or did you mean 0.1Ω?


 
Nope.
Will find the time to do a proper explanation.

Briefly:
V = I x R (Voltage = Current multiplied by Resistance)
1 = 1 x 1Ω

in this example:

4 = ? x 0.04Ω
ohms law : current equal voltage divided by resistance

? = 4 / 0.04Ω
== 100
??
aaah, I figged up my first statement ...calculated amperage.

so he was putting 100amps through those batteries.
*dumbass...*

Watts calculation:
The the power P in watts (W) is equal to the voltage V in volts (V) times the current I in amps (A):

watts = 4volts x 100 amps
400 watts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Scary stuff!! 

Thanks for sharing bud. 

Lol that kid was so chilled about the whole thing. My guess is he was a bit slow (hence the being cool with vaping on a device where he has to hold a towel around it) 

One can never be too careful! Batteries are no joke. It seems like some lose sight of that when they're just trying to blow fat clouds. 

Stay safe peeps!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

RATZ said:


> Nope.
> Will find the time to do a proper explanation.
> 
> Briefly:
> V = I x R (Voltage = Current multiplied by Resistance)
> 1 = 1 x 1Ω
> 
> in this example:
> 
> 4 = ? x 0.04Ω
> ohms law : current equal voltage divided by resistance
> 
> ? = 4 / 0.04Ω
> == 100
> ??
> aaah, I figged up my first statement ...calculated amperage.
> 
> so he was putting 100amps through those batteries.
> *dumbass...*
> 
> Watts calculation:
> The the power P in watts (W) is equal to the voltage V in volts (V) times the current I in amps (A):
> 
> watts = 4volts x 100 amps
> 400 watts


 
Ok, do not understand this explanation as it relates to your statement in question, but not looking forward to your "proper explanation" as it would entail me carrying around a burn kit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morne

Safety, safety and more safety!

Stay safe guys and girls...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MarkK

Go regulated! Let the board inside your mod protect you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ

I'll try find a way to explain watts mechanically. Preferably in a way that involves stuff exploding.


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Scary stuff!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing bud.
> 
> Lol that kid was so chilled about the whole thing. My guess is he was a bit slow (hence the being cool with vaping on a device where he has to hold a towel around it)
> 
> One can never be too careful! Batteries are no joke. It seems like some lose sight of that when they're just trying to blow fat clouds.
> 
> Stay safe peeps!


 
Indeed, or using the bolt cutters to cut the wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Too soon?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WHeunis

Bottomline of all this comes to one simple thing:

You are not above the laws of electricity folks!
Understand it before you mess with it!

DO NOT GET INTO REBUILDABLES IF YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND THE BASIC LAWS OF ELECTRICITY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

if this happens in a public place or worse on a plane and someone gets injured. that will have some serious effect on vaping. i can only hope it never does.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WHeunis

hands said:


> if this happens in a public place


 
Thats *exactly* where it just happened... a public place filled with people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

could you imagine the publicity it would have gotten if someone got injured. there wont be any mention of marketing to kids or antifreeze any more.


----------



## WHeunis

hands said:


> could you imagine the publicity it would have gotten if someone got injured. there wont be any mention of marketing to kids or antifreeze any more.


 
I don't need to imagine it...

It is inevitable that this is going to make headlines SOMEWHERE and the whole scene is gonna get nuked by this.


EDIT-to-add: Don't be surprised if mech mods end up banned in public places, and if someone decides to throw the baby out with the bathwater, ALL ECIGS.
It was only a matter of time...


----------



## RATZ

Could i propose an ice bucket for future vape meets/ cloud competitions? We seem to have mostly aware vapers and a bucket of ice water would be a good place to chuck a run-away battery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis

RATZ said:


> Could i propose an ice bucket for future vape meets/ cloud competitions? We seem to have mostly aware vapers and a bucket of ice water would be a good place to chuck a run-away battery.


 
Electrical runaway + water = no.


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> Ooh, with that statement of 1.0Ω you have cut out a good percentage of the vapers on this forum, myself included. Or did you mean 0.1Ω?


I've just built a twisted 30g, 6 wraps 2mm ID, thought I would be at about 0.8ohms. Turned out to be 0.52 ohms. It's working like a champ on my Reo! Need to squonk more often though. Going to do a 28g twisted 5 wraps tomorrow, think 0.7 will be my happy place. This is the lowest I have been.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RATZ

Thermal runaway. The cell gets so warm, it keeps reacting. Pretty much the same a a nuclear meltdown without the radiation and a gazillion time less energy. Yes, the water will create a short but by this time it is already too late. Ice water will slow the reaction and even a plastic bucket would direct the energy up. The water would dampen a lot of the force.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

WHeunis said:


> Electrical runaway + water = no.


Read somewhere that chucking it in saltwater stabilized it some.


----------



## WHeunis

Gazzacpt said:


> Read somewhere that chucking it in saltwater stabilized it some.


 
Well, yeah. It really is well beyond the point though.

A battery venting or going into runaway from proper use is less likely than a meteor crashing onto your head, statistically speaking.

And while meteors cannot be avoided by behaviour or education, this sort of thing can.

I don't think that the solution is to plan for the worst, but to educate towards the best.

Otherwise we might as well start taking out meteor insurance... See what I mean?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

WHeunis said:


> Well, yeah. It really is well beyond the point though.
> 
> A battery venting or going into runaway from proper use is less likely than a meteor crashing onto your head, statistically speaking.
> 
> And while meteors cannot be avoided by behaviour or education, this sort of thing can.
> 
> I don't think that the solution is to plan for the worst, but to educate towards the best.
> 
> Otherwise we might as well start taking out meteor insurance... See what I mean?


Ok dude accidents happen mods get knocked, coils short and buttons get stuck. We all know things can go wrong so lets prepare. I had a scare once and I bet most guys had. Make sure you know what can go wrong and what action to take.

Just by the way these batreries get used in torches and there have been cases of them venting. Not many granted but essensially that is there proper use.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> Ok dude accidents happen mods get knocked, coils short and buttons get stuck. We all know things can go wrong so lets prepare. I had a scare once and I bet most guys had. Make sure you know what can go wrong and what action to take.


I had this happen in my Kayfun clone. The post moved when I tightened the catch cup screw. Battery heated up immediately.


----------



## HPBotha

RATZ said:


> File under dumbass:
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 22 minutes when it spews hot acid all over the walls.
> 0.04 ohms
> 
> I'm not trying to bash the cloud chasers here. Just would like to highlight some of the risks for those who might ignore all the safety warnings.



obviously the guy is consistent with his stupidity... plastic bin with paper, while a battery is "cooling down" wtf....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfearz

If you use anything in a way it is not intended to be used, you had better know what you are doing... 
You don't just become a stunt driver one day and try to jump grand canyon. you start with a simple ramp.
and you certainly don't ask someone to jailbreak your ipad/iphone. either your do it yourself or go without it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis

HPBotha said:


> obviously the guy is consistent with his stupidity... plastic bin with paper, while a battery is "cooling down" wtf....


 
Well, I spose if you're gonna go for it, might as well go for gold?

Naw, scratch that... one day that guy is gonna have a battery completely blow half of his face off, and then we get to have our shit banned on his behalf.


----------



## Nightfearz

But I don't see them banning cars because people speed, or drive drunk...


----------



## WHeunis

Nightfearz said:


> But I don't see them banning cars because people speed, or drive drunk...


 
But you see... e-cigarettes are evil!


Away from your post:
For the folks who do wish to see what happened to the batteries, both vapemeet and youtube dumbass, here is a "controlled" test of a piece of crap battery. Controlled only in the sense that every measure was taken to prevent harm.

Just to give folks an idea what could be going off within a few centimeters from your face:



Bottomline: Don't use batteries other than the way they were INTENDED to be used. And ALWAYS use the safest batteries.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hands

"obviously the guy is consistent with his stupidity... plastic bin with paper, while a battery is "cooling down" wtf...."
i was also laughing at that consistency and the calmness of what he had just done

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hyphen

I don't do mechanicals or any mods , but my previous device was a Coolfire 1 which takes 18350's . Im not sure if I dropped it or what happened , but 1 day i had it in my pocket and I was wearing jeans , so I couldn't feel that it had been firing because of the denim , but eventually it got to like almost red hot . Seems as tho the trigger got stuck to 'On" and the 10 second cutoff stopped working . I had to unscrew the tank and take out the battery which is now dead . Pretty scary to think what would have happened if I didn't catch it when I did .


----------



## WHeunis

hyphen said:


> I don't do mechanicals or any mods , but my previous device was a Coolfire 1 which takes 18350's . Im not sure if I dropped it or what happened , but 1 day i had it in my pocket and I was wearing jeans , so I couldn't feel that it had been firing because of the denim , but eventually it got to like almost red hot . Seems as tho the trigger got stuck to 'On" and the 10 second cutoff stopped working . I had to unscrew the tank and take out the battery which is now dead . Pretty scary to think what would have happened if I didn't catch it when I did .


 

Mod malfunctions do happen, and if your mod takes a hit/knock, best to test all it's functions safely before using it again.

Also remember guys:
Even an annoying safety feature, like click 5 times to lock/unlock, can never be underestimated.
They are there for a reason, and shouldn't be considered as a pain in the ass standing between you and your vapes.
I've read/seen a few mentions in other threads about people being annoyed by lock features to such a level that they ignore them, or wish they could disable them.
Don't do that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Nooby

At this rate, think we need to start carrying 1st aid kits and mini fire extinguishers


----------



## Paulie

cloud chasing today is like the old F1 days its no fun unless someone blows up lol only kidding!
for those of you entering cloud competitions make sure you do your calculations correct and dont try any shortcuts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ

Nooby said:


> At this rate, think we need to start carrying 1st aid kits and mini fire extinguishers



Lol, I suppose I should add the disclaimer that I am the type that has a fire extinguisher in the kitchen. Yes there us also a first aid kit in my vehicle. 


sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vaalboy

Accidental firing has always bothered me when storing my Reo in my carry on luggage on flights despite the lock button feature. These days I remove the battery before putting in my bag just to be 100% sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## RATZ

An update to this event :
http://vapordigest.com/vape-show-attendees-remain-calm-despite-possible-tragedy/


----------



## hands

wow. thanks for the update


----------



## hyphen

ironically , the meet was called Vape Blast .


----------



## Jean

I think cloud competitions has to be regulated. Minimum requirements have to be given before entering and a regulater has te check battery and ohms of builds. Only thing then is the user to stop as soon as his mod warms up it needs to go! Disqualified!


----------



## RATZ

Jean said:


> I think cloud competitions has to be regulated. Minimum requirements have to be given before entering and a regulater has te check battery and ohms of builds. Only thing then is the user to stop as soon as his mod warms up it needs to go! Disqualified!


 
Unfortunately that will not totally solve the problem. Yes, it will help bring up the general level of awareness. However this incident was caused by someone who was not competing with a mod that had been altered. What needs to happen is ongoing and constant education.

There will always be people who want to show off and pull dangerous stunts. We can't stop them all. We need to educate the general public that these are rare and extreme events.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

in my own experience education is a major thing... honestly... I bought a MecMOD and RDA and thought whoohoo sub ohm coils. which i did... luckily for me common sense kicked in. I'm use to my mods warming up from holding them, but mine warmed up rather fast. I caught this in time to "pull the plug" (Second puff). I don't think i over drew it long enough to cause damage as the battery has been sitting in the shed for a while now and nothing has happened. I was able to easily handle it when I took it out so think it was just at the start of over doing it. 

Needles to say, lMR batteries are on there way. even my svd that has a Kangertech tank on it permanently is getting something with a but more load capacity. AS for the RDA... currently sitting at a cool 1.6ohm

it was a pant soiling experience... 

But my point is... There should be some way to educate people on sub-ohming and the do's and dont's before they start ordering stuff online. Unfortunately *(And I am not pointing at or blaming any of the vendors)* Its difficult to gauge a clients knowledge from online shops and unfortunately there just isn't enough walk in vape shops (I don't know of a single one in JHB). Again I am not dropping my mistake on a vender... I didn't do the necessary homework.

To much knowledge is a dangerous thing... but so is a little. 

Yes I feel like an idiot and yes i feel like kicking my self in the goal post because I should have thought about ohm's law... (N3 Electrical Cert).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

I have been reading this thread with interest, always looking to pick up additional safety tips

I will add the following tips from what i have learned over the past several months

If you want to go mechanical, you need to know about ohms law and battery safety. Read up on it and better still, ask an experienced vaper to take you through some of the basics. 

Buy the *best IMR batterie*s with the highest amp rating that you can afford. Dont skimp on batteries
Buy a *dedicated ohm meter* and make sure you check every coil you build with the cap of your atty on
Dont be in a hurry or distracted when building coils. Do things properly. Secure coil legs properly. 
Progress slowly. Start at 1 ohm and work your way down in small steps. 
You should be fine at 0.6 ohms or above. Progress lower than that with caution. 
Those are just some of my views and tips from my experiences with my Reos. Thankfully I have had no issues so far...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

That's actually a good point about testing with the cap on...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I will now expand a bit on each of those bullet points I posted above


Buy the *best IMR batterie*s with the highest amp rating that you can afford. Dont skimp on batteries
A big portion of the problems happen with the wrong batteries or poor quality batteries. 
Avoid Li-ion. IMR is the safer chemistry. 
I use Efest IMR 18650 2500mah 35A batteries (continuous rating consensus is 20A). They work fine in my Reos at 0.6 ohms. Others use Sony VTC4 and VTC5 batteries. These are available from some of the local retailers. AW IMR batteries are also excellent but not easily available. 
These batteries cost around R180 to R250 retail price locally. Be suspect if its much cheaper
Dont buy fakes, only buy genuine - i suggest getting batteries from dedicated vape specialist retailers on this forum. Not the flea market or a general shop. 


Buy a *dedicated ohm meter* and make sure you check every coil you build with the cap of your atty on
Other than measuring the resistance, an ohm meter will alert you if there is a short. The resistance wont read or it will say "non" or just have no reading. This tells you there is something wrong. Redo the coil and check again. 
You have to put the cap on to make sure your coil is not touching the cap or shorting on anything. Test the device exactly like you will vape it. 
Get a dedicated ohm meter. They tend to be more accurate and work better than the built in ohm meters on some of the electronic mods. 


Dont be in a hurry or distracted when building coils. Do things properly. Secure coil legs properly.
I have made a few mistakes before by being a bit rushed. 
Dont fool around. A few minutes of concentration can save you a lot of trouble later on


Progress slowly. Start at 1 ohm and work your way down in small steps.
Enjoy the journey. Dont get your rebuildable and try a 0.4 ohm coil as your first one. Appreciate the increase in power as you go lower. Notice if there is a change in the flavour and throat hit. 


You should be fine at 0.6 ohms or above. Progress lower than that with caution.
I say 0.6 ohms because the good quality batteries i mentioned above should comfortably handle this resistance. 
When you go lower, that is where issues can start creeping in and where you start getting closer to the battery's limits. 
Make sure you know the continuous current rating of your battery (Efest often quotes the pulse rating). Use ohms law to make sure you are well within the current limit of your battery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

On the Battery brand bit, I was watching a video last night about Sony batteries 


Its long but maybe well worth it.

I don't know if this is true or not but the guys seems to know his stuff. Again after my experience i'll do my own homework just to make sure.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> unfortunately there just isn't enough walk in vape shops (I don't know of a single one in JHB).



Vape King is an awesome walk in vape shop in JHB and the people there are very friendly and helpful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

@free3dom thanks for the tip where about are they?


----------



## JakesSA

If I may add to @Silver's comments, authentic Efest batteries, for some time now, have had a verifiable serial number sticker attached. They don't necessarily cost R180 though ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

JakesSA said:


> If I may add to @Silver's comments, authentic Efest batteries, for some time now, have had a verifiable serial number sticker attached. They don't necessarily cost R180 though ..
> 
> View attachment 15915



Thanks @JakesSA 
That is useful

Apologies folks for mentioning R180 - I know Jakes' prices are sometimes a bit lower than that. I see he has a sale on the Efests at R160.

What I meant by putting in that range was that if you see what appears to be a fantastic 18650 battery for sale at say R50 or R80, then you should be very suspect - and do further research before you buy. Or alternatively, post it on the forum and ask the other vapers to give you their opinion first.


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> @free3dom thanks for the tip where about are they?



Hi @Arthster 
VapeKing are near Monte Casino - in the Fourways area
Check them out on www.VapeKing.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

@Silver That's up the road from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> @Silver That's up the road from me



That's great news...I'm sure they'll be able to assist you with pretty much anything vape related - and you can go try out some new flavours too

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

